# herb hilgenberg



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

has anyone heard the rumor that herb (southbound 2) is retiring?
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

say it ain''t so!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

herbs web site is still up and running and there is no mention of retirement.

bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what is his web site address?
thanks
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://hometown.aol.com/hehilgen/myhomepage/vacation.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks
eric


----------

